# Show your low-tech monte carlo!



## lotsalotls (Jun 18, 2014)

The substrate is red clay, topsoil, and blasting sand. Only thing I dose is regular Flourish every once in awhile. No co2,excel,etc. 10 watt cfl light. This is about 2 months of growth.


----------



## jcmv4792 (Jul 15, 2015)

Very nice! How did you get the monte carlo flat like that? This is what mine looks like currently. It came pretty tall rooted in a rock wool..so I assumed I was supposed to bury it straight like a stem plant. Any advice to get it flat?


----------



## lotsalotls (Jun 18, 2014)

I dry started the jar and that seemed to help with growth immensely. I had stuck some clumps of monte in a low-tech 2.5 with dirt substrate that has done basically nothing. Allowing the monte to get it's roots established during the dry start made a huge difference. I laid individual stems down flat on top of the substrate, but I don't think that would be possible in an already flooded tank.


----------



## jcmv4792 (Jul 15, 2015)

bump. Would love to see more examples


----------

